
Show HN: Realtime Web UI for Chrome Headless - deepstream
https://deepstream.live/?hn
======
deepstream
Invite you to criticise, give feedback and share bugs for this prototype
realtime web interface for Chrome headless.

This multi-user function is just for the purpose of this demo. On my last post
I noticed many people were colliding in the same session which was annoying.
To let people have a proper try of this, I have now added more instances and
sessions stickiness, hopefully 1 per person. If you collide with someone
else's session, you could try opening a new incognito tab to rid the cookie
and try to get your own instance.

~~~
deepstream
thank you for the feedback. switching it off.

~~~
zamadatix
For those of us that were away for 24 hours - any way to see what the hell it
looks like/was capable of?

~~~
deepstream
Please be polite.

------
mostlystatic
Looks cool! Small UX note: I initially tried to enter a URL to go somewhere,
but nothing happened when I pressed enter. Then I saw the "No open tabs"
message, but it still took me some time to find the little button with the "+"
sign.

~~~
deepstream
Thanks. I don't know how to improve that right now. I'll think about it. Maybe
"new tab +" ? I know the flow you refer to doesn't really work, with the
omnibox there but unavailable. I don't have an idea for making it better.

